# NYC Racing Clubs



## MojoHamuki (Feb 20, 2009)

I am new this year to the competitive side of cycling and I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on clubs in the New York City area that has a good size Cat 5 group/races. 

I'm mainly interested in Road Races but its all new so I'm looking forward to try Crits, Time Trials, and Road Races. Not as interested in Track. 

I was looking online at CRCA (which seemed like a good fit) and Kissena (which seemed more like a track club). 

Any others? or recommendations?


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

What part of NYC do you live in? If you're in Brooklyn there's quite a few races in Prospect Park, as well as Floyd Bennett Field. In both of those, Kissena has a huge presence in the road races.


----------



## pista86 (Jan 2, 2011)

I Would also like some info. I want to get into racing I live in Brooklyn. Prospect park is about 20 min away from where at.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

jp summed it up pretty well I think. There are 2 major factions. The CRCA and its subteams (there are alot of subteams) and Kissena. Both are VERY active in race promotion of ALL types. Kissena in particular sponsors/promotes everything from track and crits to road races and cyclocross. You are sure to see at least 1 Kissena jersey at just about any local area race. 

Then there is CRCA which runs alot of the local 5 borough races, such as Central Park and Grant's Tomb as well as CRCA only races and training. 

Those are the big ones I can think of. There may be some smaller teams in the city and then as you expand out into the suburbs of NJ, Long Island and Westchester.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*General info regarding Brooklyn racing.*



pista86 said:


> I Would also like some info. I want to get into racing I live in Brooklyn. Prospect park is about 20 min away from where at.


There's quite a few races in Prospect Park throught the racing season, April through October. The races will take place on the weekends in the early morning, Saturdays & Sundays starting around 6:30am. CAT 5's are usually 5 laps around the park. Some of the races there are groupped together as a racing series.

There's also racing at Floyd Bennett Feild, (at the end of Flatbush Ave going toward Far Rockaway). Those races would generally take place either Tuesday or Thursday evenings, starting around 6:30pm. Much (if not most, if not _all_) of what happens at Floyd Bennett Field is put on by Kissena. it's a little over a 1 mile loop, with rough roads and _*a lot*_ of crosswinds. Don't use your best super light and/or deep wheels on that course. Handbuild 32h 3x wheels are the best for FBF. It doesn't sound like much, but it's a brutal course packed into a short race. It doesn't sound like it on paper, but you'll find out...

Either one would be a great entry into road racing. They each have their own appeal.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

jpdigital said:


> There's quite a few races in Prospect Park throught the racing season, April through October. The races will take place on the weekends in the early morning, Saturdays & Sundays starting around 6:30am. CAT 5's are usually 5 laps around the park. Some of the races there are groupped together as a racing series.
> 
> There's also racing at Floyd Bennett Feild, (at the end of Flatbush Ave going toward Far Rockaway). Those races would generally take place either Tuesday or Thursday evenings, starting around 6:30pm. Much (if not most, if not _all_) of what happens at Floyd Bennett Field is put on by Kissena. it's a little over a 1 mile loop, with rough roads and _*a lot*_ of crosswinds. Don't use your best super light and/or deep wheels on that course. Handbuild 32h 3x wheels are the best for FBF. It doesn't sound like much, but it's a brutal course packed into a short race. It doesn't sound like it on paper, but you'll find out...
> 
> Either one would be a great entry into road racing. They each have their own appeal.


I haven't gotten my butt down for a Prospect Park race yet (it is super early and a decent drive for me), but have looked at the course profile and it is basically a mini version of the Central Park Loop (just like Prospect is a mini version of Central). If memory serves, uphill finish with that hill being the lone hill of the course. 

FBF I've raced several times. It is PAN flat (former airport) and right on the water, so as jp mentioned, the wind is constantly shifting on you. Usually cross wind on the finish straight and after turn 2, usually tail wind after turn 1, which I think is the shortest straight, and usually head wind from turn 3 into turn 4 (the longest and most brutal straight). It is a fun course though. I usually come off course thinking "why did I just do that to myself?" and "let's do it again". One of the few crits I've done that I feel like that after.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

krisdrum said:


> I haven't gotten my butt down for a Prospect Park race yet (it is super early and a decent drive for me), but have looked at the course profile and it is basically a mini version of the Central Park Loop (just like Prospect is a mini version of Central). If memory serves, uphill finish with that hill being the lone hill of the course.


In Prospect Park the finish line is before the approach to the hill. It's actually on a false flat going downhill. The hill is a moderate riser less than 1/2 mile long. It can be taken in the big-ring.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

jpdigital said:


> In Prospect Park the finish line is before the approach to the hill. It's actually on a false flat going downhill. The hill is a moderate riser less than 1/2 mile long. It can be taken in the big-ring.


Thanks for the correction. I've never raced there, so was basing that on the loop profile I've seen.


----------



## pista86 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you for the quick reply guy's. Kissena is going to be my pick. I been riding for 2 year's now I'm 5'8
200lb still have a few pounds to drop. I'm going to contact them and see what they offer. hopefully they do training rides.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi There,
I live in Brooklyn and race in Prospect Park and Floyd Bennett all of the tie, please feel free to ask any questions, be happy to show you the ropes.
You should also look into Brooklyn Velo Force.
They are a smaller club with some really nice guys.


----------



## Chachi7286 (Mar 23, 2012)

Might be a newbie question (as i am a newbie) but do you have to join one of these clubs to start racing? Ive been riding for a few years now pretty seriously and want to get into racing...


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

There are some races that are CRCA only, but the vast majority are open to all comers. So all you need to do is register yourself with USAC and purchase a license and you are set. Or, if you don't want to commit to a yearly license, just show up the morning of an event with plenty of time to spare before the Cat 5 race and most places have daily licenses you can purchase to race. They are usually like $10. 

The best site for finding out about races is bikereg.com


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

It's best to join a club, as there is allot more involved to being a good (not to mention safe) racer then just hammering.
Clubs will give you the best chance to go on casual rides with guys that have been racing for a while and help teach you the ropes.


----------



## Vibe (Jan 11, 2011)

I joined CRCA since a lot of my cycling friends are in it.


----------



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

Join a club, go on club rides, take advantage of free coaching sessions (to learn to race/ride in a pack)...if you're looking to potentially join a team and get some more structured coaching, this is the best way to get to know folks...even if you're not going to join a team, getting to know the folks you're racing with is part of the fun


----------

